# Ducato Remap mpg



## celerybacon (Jun 22, 2008)

hi,
i have a fiat ducato 2008 2.3 120bhp panel van .Could anyone please offer any advice on remapping to give extra m.p.g.
If so has anyone done this and what increase in m.p.g. has been made.

Could anyone recommend someone in the south manchester area who could remap and what cost would i expect to pay.

I am not that interested in extra torque power as i only drive around the 60 mph mark but would like to save fuel due to the cost.

all help would be greatly appreciated.

regards
celery bacon


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I've had it done on our 2008 2.3 130 and didn't really get any extra mpg, and I've measured it quite carefully. Plenty of extra torque and easier driving yes but I've not seen anyone reporting significantly better mpg on the new engines.

I averaged 28.2 - 28.8 on a long (2000 mile+) trip driving at 60 max, before and after the wow "quantum green" remap, only paid £200.

Kev


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Use a lighter right foot on accelerating, anticipate slowing down and stopping at junctions etc. Drive at 55mph.
I do keep up with th elorries on the motorways, usually 58mph.

By doing this in my scudo 2 litre I have increased mpg from 34 to 41.

Saved a boat load of money too.

And its nice to be at the front of the queue

Advice freely given but I will accept donations to the DHF.


Dave p


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have listened to the chat about all vans being set up to run in some outlandish country where the settings will give the lowest MPG and the poorest performance; this is what I have really been told :roll: .
I have yet to hear of anyone saving the cost of having this dubious at best adjustment made. Mind you, if I had the work done, you can bet that I would certainly notice the difference in fuel consumption and easilly re-coup my £200, if I kept the van that long.
I believe that it can be made to go faster and use more fuel but that was not your objective.
Now wait for the re-buffs!
Alan


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I incorrectly stated that I'd had the "green" remap when I actually had the "Blue" or hybrid remap.

Kev


----------



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all,
I have a 2006 ducato 2.8, had it remapped recently mainly for the extra torque.
Previously did 23/24 mpg, first time out after remap no change, second time got 31mpg. Well pleased as wasn`t expecting much if any increase in mpg.
Still early days fingers crossed.
paid £300 for a local company to do it at home.
peter.


----------



## celerybacon (Jun 22, 2008)

hi thanks for the reponses so far are there any advances on more info or examples please where someone has had improved mpg on a 2.3 fiat ducato engine.

also does anyone recommend someone around the south manchester area or a national company who could provide this type of service.

ive heard reports that if your remap doesnt improve your mpg then you can get all your money back and the engine is put back the same as before remapping.

regards
celerybacon


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The only way that MPG can be improved is because the extra torque gets you through the gears quicker when accelerating. The sooner you get into high gear, the sooner your engine is using less fuel. It can also avoid the need to change down a gear on an incline.

Anyone who claims his product is designed to improve MPG is telling porkies.  It may be a by-product on some vans but is only minimal.

If you have a van conversion, then I doubt if you will get much difference. On a big van with a 4 ton+ MAM it might be noticeable.

I save more fuel by tucking in behind a HGV. :lol:


----------

